# Koush's SU



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

Has anyone tried koush's beta version of superuser? I gave the beta a try and didn't have any serious issues, but was wondering about others' impressions?

Koush shared a link on his G+.

https://plus.google.com/app/basic/stream/z130whbqym3ts3own04cffsgfmzdcfgi4co

I realize that user experiences will vary greatly based on bugs/compatibility across different devices, though integrated into CM code, this app is, after all, still in beta. Just curious is all...


----------

